# Is water temp and color development linked?



## Witblitz (Nov 7, 2013)

I live in South Africa and we have very hot summers, so in general the water temps range anything between 26°C - 29°C (78°F - 84°F) depending on the weather.

But now it's winter. I have a mixed group of mostly Mbuna, 3 x Peacock, 2 x Haps totalling 20 in 60G for the past 8 months. They are happy little fish, no real aggression issues. They have grown somewhat and is starting to mature, but the thing I noticed now that it's winter the temps are slightly lower right around 24°C (75°F), and all of a sudden (past 2 weeks) their colors started to "pop". This is since the water dropped by 2°C. Is there a link between water temps and the color development in these cichlids? Or are they simply getting to that age where it's natural for it to occur?

I have this one particular peacock (I suspect it's a German Red or a Jacobfreibergi see attached pic plz) which used to be silver/black, now the fella has turned a silvery blue with orange dots faintly appearing and a white line appearing on it's dorsal fin and it seems like he is getting more colorful by the day. The Venustus turned yellow with a blue face, the Milomo's (Super VC-10) face turned blue, etc. Water conditions are good, PH around 7.0+, feeding them spirulina/algae based foods.

So I guess my real question is, would it be ideal to run 24°C or 26°C? (75°F / 78°F) and does it have impact on fish color?


----------



## Witblitz (Nov 7, 2013)

Could this be Sciaenochromis fryeri?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The fish are just males that have matured. The temperature has little effect as long as it is within comfortable levels. The fish may be more comfortable when the temps are not at the higher end. You wouldn't want to go any lower thou, you don't even need a heater?

The fish in question is not a S. fryeri, or a Jabobfreibergi, nor does he seem like what could be called a "German Red" since the fish doesn't seem to have much red/orange/yellow in the body. The fish may be an Aulonocara hybrid, maybe Fryeri is in the mix.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I've found the opposite to be true, cooler water means less aggressive, less colorful fish. I think he just came of age.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I think the coloring is just changing from juvenile to adult, and I agree with lower water temps leading to less aggression.


----------

